# Video pixel size too big for embbeded media player



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

hiya, i have added a windows media player on to my pc and the video i wanted to play is too big for the player so you can only see top right part of the vid

the video is 720 x 480 n here is the html i got

300pt1.wmv

Thanks!!!

Aaron


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

Hey,

It's because the video source file is as you say 720 x 480, but in your code, you've specificied the size as 320 x 285.

There are a few instances of it... 1st line and 3rd from bottom, so your code needs to become:


```
<object id='mediaPlayer' width="720" height="480"
classid='CLSID:22d6f312-b0f6-11d0-94ab-0080c74c7e95'
codebase='http://activex.microsoft.com/activex/controls/mplayer/en/nsmp2inf.cab#Version=5,1,52,701'
standby='Loading Microsoft Windows Media Player components...' type='application/x-oleobject'>
<param name='fileName' value="300pt1.wmv" />
<param name='animationatStart' value='true' />
<param name='transparentatStart' value='true' />
<param name='autoStart' value="false" />
<param name='showControls' value="true" />
<param name='loop' value="true" />
<embed type='application/x-mplayer2'
pluginspage='http://microsoft.com/windows/mediaplayer/en/download/'
id='mediaPlayer' name='mediaPlayer' displaysize='4' autosize='-1'
bgcolor='darkblue' showcontrols="true" showtracker='-1'
showdisplay='0' showstatusbar='-1' videoborder3d='-1' width="720" height="480"
src="300pt1.wmv" autostart="false" designtimesp='5311' loop="true"> </embed>
</object>
```
You'll find that if your code specifiies the video player to be smaller than the source video, it will cut the video, rather than resize, which is what you're experiencing.

Let me know if it helps
Good luck


----------



## mrpaddlepop (Sep 18, 2004)

ahh brilliant

but ne chance that i can keep the video player size to 320 x 285. I dont want to change the actual video size, it is for my portfolio.


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

I think you will need to resize the source file (i.e. the actual video)...

There's heaps of software applications, many freeware, out there that will let you do that...

I see from your code, the file is a WMV...

Check out:

http://www.google.co.nz/search?q=re...s=org.mozilla:en-GB:official&client=firefox-a



Cheers, and good luck


----------

